# Acento / tilde / virgulilla



## Avié

¿Cómo llamarían al guión oblicuo que colocándolo sobre una ene nos la convierte en una eñe? (Y ya sé que la eñe es por sí misma una letra, sólo pregunto si tiene algún nombre en particular, el problema surgió en este foro: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=443219)

Gracias.


----------



## sinamay

A mí me enseñaron esta señal oblicua sobre la ene con el nombre de "tilde".


----------



## gatto

sinamay said:


> A mí me enseñaron esta señal oblicua sobre la ene con el nombre de "tilde".


Y a mì también!


----------



## Avié

Es verdad, la RAE lo inclye en la definición de tilde. Gracias.


----------



## Berenguer

Ya de forma anecdótica, yo siempre lo he escuchado nombrar como "el rabito de la eñe". No tenía ni idea de que se englobara dentro de las tildes.


----------



## lix

Yo me enteré de que se llamaba tilde el día en que me dio por averiguar las reglas de uso del _hyphen_ y el _dash_ en inglés, y eso fue hace un mes escaso. En el colegio la gente se refería a la tilde como el rabito de la eñe, igual que el rabito de la o (la o de cuaderno de caligrafía, se entiende). Después del colegio, bueno, no tengo memoria de que alguien se haya referido a ella.


----------



## sinamay

Parece que los profesores nativos enseñan bien su idioma a estudiantes de nacionalidad extranjera.


----------



## 6 pies

Hola!

También he oído la palabra "virgulilla". 

La RAE dice, "(Del dim. de _vírgula_). *1. *f. Signo ortográfico de forma de coma, rasguillo o trazo; p. ej., el apóstrofo, la cedilla, la tilde de la _ñ,_ etc. *2. *f. Raya o línea corta y muy delgada."

Pero desde luego es más fácil decir tilde!


----------



## Forero

Y la cedilla, ¿es también una tilde?  Quizás la ~ de la eñe puede llamarse "enilla" pues he leído que empezó como una pequeña ene sobre la otra y que la cedilla empezó como una pequeña zeta ("zeda" en otro tiempo) abajo.


----------



## Elthra

Además de lo que acaba de explicar Avié sobre la ñ, cabe tambien decir que el tipico rabito de nuestra eñe no es más que un residuo de escribir una doble "nn", ya que es así como el castellano medieval representaba el sonido "ñ" (o, por ejemplo, "ny" en catalan "nh" en portugés...).
Lo que ocurre es que el ahorro de papel (un bien más que preciado en esa época) y otras razones llevaron a colocar una ene diminuta enima de otra más mayor para representar este sonido. Esa pequeña ene ha cambiado hasta nuestro rabito de la actualidad, aunque en un principio la "ñ" era un dígrafo como lo es un otras muchas lenguas.

Curioso no? ( a mi me lo explicaron hace poco en una clase de fonética)


----------



## Servando

Elthra said:


> ... y otras razones llevaron a colocar una ene diminuta enima de otra *¿"más mayor"?* para representar este sonido. ...


 
De otra mayor o de otra mucho mayor...


----------



## pumy

Lo más correcto, en mi opinión, es *virgulilla*.

Un saludo.


----------



## sinclair001

Pues si es una tilde en la letra eñe, pero se le llama virgulilla
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virgulilla


----------



## Abdominizer

El signo sobre la _ñ_ es una *virgulilla*. Una tilde es cualquier signo colocado sobre una letra para denotar su acentuación o pronunciación. Por lo tanto, _tilde_ es un nombre demasiado genérico para referirse a la virgulilla.


----------



## la italianilla

Hola a todos!
De acuerdo con el diccionario de la RAE, la virgulilla es un "signo ortográfico de forma de coma, rasguillo o trazo". En otras palabras lo que está sobre *ñ* (por ejemplo en portugués hay la _ã_)

¿Por qué algunos las llaman tilde si tilde tendrían que ser los acentos sobre las vocales (á, é...ecc)? 

En el último test de castellano una profesoresa me lo indicó como error de tilde.  mientras otra profesora dice que no, que se llama virgulilla....no entiendo 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Hidrocálida

Esta es la definición  del DRAE: 
*virgulilla. *
 (Del dim. de vírgula). 
 1. f. Signo ortográfico de forma de coma, rasguillo o trazo; p. ej., el apóstrofo, la cedilla, la tilde de la ñ, etc. 
 2. f. Raya o línea corta y muy delgada. *tilde. *
 (De tildar). 
 1. amb. Virgulilla o rasgo que se pone sobre algunas abreviaturas, el que lleva la ñ, y cualquier otro signo que sirva para distinguir una letra de otra o denotar su acentuación. U. m. en f. 

Con las definiciones anteriores, lo que se entiende es que tilde y virgulilla son sinónimos
Saludos


----------



## vascongado_sur

Sinceramente, en mi vida no he tenido que referirme jamás al "palito que se pone encima de la N para convertirla en Ñ", y como yo supongo que la inmensa mayoría de los españoles e hispanoparlantes. Si bien es probable que su nombre correcto sea vírgula o virgulilla (no estoy seguro al respecto), no creo que lo conozca mucha gente fuera de círculos académicos. En cuanto a la confusión con tilde, seguramente se debe a que en inglés se denomina así a este signo ortográfico.


----------



## BETOREYES

Hidrocálida said:


> Esta es la definición del DRAE:
> *virgulilla. *
> (Del dim. de vírgula).
> 1. f. Signo ortográfico de forma de coma, rasguillo o trazo; p. ej., el apóstrofo, la cedilla, la tilde de la ñ, etc.
> 2. f. Raya o línea corta y muy delgada. *tilde. *
> (De tildar).
> 1. amb. Virgulilla o rasgo que se pone sobre algunas abreviaturas, el que lleva la ñ, y cualquier otro signo que sirva para distinguir una letra de otra o denotar su acentuación. U. m. en f.
> 
> Con las definiciones anteriores, lo que se entiende es que tilde y virgulilla son sinónimos
> Saludos


 
En efecto lo son:


> *tilde**.*
> (De _tildar_).
> 
> *1. *amb. Virgulilla o rasgo que se pone sobre algunas abreviaturas, el que lleva la _ñ,_ y cualquier otro signo que sirva para distinguir una letra de otra o denotar su acentuación. U. m. en f.
> *2. *amb. p. us. Tacha, nota denigrativa.
> *3. *f. Cosa mínima.
> 
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Pero se suele usar más virgulilla para este signo: *~*, y tilde para este: *´*


----------



## solysombra

la italianilla said:


> Hola a todos!
> De acuerdo con el diccionario de la RAE, la virgulilla es un "signo ortográfico de forma de coma, rasguillo o trazo". En otras palabras lo que está sobre *ñ* (por ejemplo en portugués hay la _ã_)
> 
> ¿Por qué algunos las llaman tilde si tilde tendrían que ser los acentos sobre las vocales (á, é...ecc)?
> 
> En el último test de castellano una profesoresa me lo indicó como error de tilde.  mientras otra profesora dice que no, que se llama virgulilla....no entiendo
> 
> Gracias de antemano


 
Para mí, *virgulilla* son todos. Como si *virgulilla* fuera un sinónimo de *rayita*, o *signito*.

Teniendo en cuenta esto, diría que una *tilde *es una* virgulilla*, pero una *virgulilla *no es necesariamente una *tilde*... (Aunque veo que el DRAE no me apoya en el caso de *tilde*, pero sí en el caso de la *cedilla*).


----------



## Jellby

la italianilla said:


> ¿Por qué algunos las llaman tilde si tilde tendrían que ser los acentos sobre las vocales (á, é...ecc)?



Es un nombre igual de válido. Aunque me atrevo a decir que muchos la llaman tilde porque en inglés se llama así.


----------



## Outsider

Y en otras lenguas también. En portugués la llamamos _til_.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo la conocía como virguililla, pero entiendo que también se le puede decir tilde; claro, también podemos decirle "el palito arriba de la n para formar la ñ".


----------



## la italianilla

Ah...pues muy bien...cada uno la llama como quiera 
Gracias chicos por las explicaciones!!


----------



## Kangy

El nombre específico es _tilde_. Lo que a nosotros nos enseñaron a llamar tilde (´) se llama realmente _acento agudo_.

á - acento agudo
à - acento grave
ä - diéresis
â - acento circunflejo
ã - tilde


----------



## Outsider

Yo lo veo de otro modo. La "tilde" española es lo que en otras lenguas, como el inglés, se llama _diacritic_.


----------



## Kangy

_Diacritic_ (diacrítico) es el nombre genérico para todo signo o marca agregado a una letra para diferentes propósitos (pronunciación, acentuación, entonación, etc)


----------



## solysombra

Kangy said:


> El nombre específico es _tilde_. Lo que a nosotros nos enseñaron a llamar tilde (´) se llama realmente _acento agudo_.
> 
> á - acento agudo
> à - acento grave
> ä - diéresis
> â - acento circunflejo
> ã - tilde


 
Lo que son las cosas... Cómo se acuerda uno de las cosas que aprendió en el colegio... A nosotros nos dijo la maestra que hay acento prosódico y acento ortográfico, y al acento ortográfico se lo llama tilde.


----------



## Jellby

Kangy said:


> El nombre específico es _tilde_. Lo que a nosotros nos enseñaron a llamar tilde (´) se llama realmente _acento agudo_.



Se llama de las dos maneras, aunque en español no hay ninguna necesidad de decir "acento agudo", ya que sólo hay un tipo de acento (gráfico).


----------



## Frank Lampard

Hola.

Estuve buscando algún hilo sobre si era conveniente usar "acento" y "tilde" como sinónimos. Encontré uno, que aunque no se refiere a esto específicamente, lo menciona.

Sin embargo, me parece prudente reformular la pregunta, para ver qué opinan: ¿Considerarían que acento y tilde pueden usarse como sinónimos siempre?

Mi opinión es que no, ni siempre, ni en algunos casos, aunque el DRAE lo acepte como válido, pero me parece que él mismo se contradice, pues dice que el acento es la fuerza que tiene una sílaba por encima de otras en una palabra, pero también dice que es la raya diagonal sobre algunas sílabas.

Es decir, con esa definición tan mediocre abarca una categoría general (fuerza en una sílaba - acento prosódico) y una categoría específica dentro de esta general (la rayita - acento gráfico: representación escrita del acento prosódico en ALGUNAS palabras).

Por otro lado, al símbolo de la ñ lo llama también tilde, aunque no tiene nada que ver con acento.

En resumen, mi idea es que:
- Acento debe referirse solo a la fuerza en una sílaba (propiedad existente en casi todas las palabras, no sólo del español).
- Tilde debe referirse solo al símbolo gráfico del acento en algunas palabras.
- Al símbolo de la ñ se le debería decir "virgulilla", dejando "tilde" solo para hablar de acento gráfico.

Bajo estos parámetros, por ejmplo, el hilo de ayuda "acentos y símbolos en español" debería reformularse como "tildes y símbolos en español".

¿Qué opinan?


----------



## aceituna

Bueno, yo suelo decir "acento" para referirme a la "tilde"... (por ejemplo: mi nombre se escribe con acento en la e).
No es la primera palabra del español que tiene varios significados...


----------



## jrbarajast

Que tal... simplemente, comparto tu opinión a cabalidad, toda vez que tilde y virgulilla se refieren a símbolos gráficos y vale hacer la distinción entre lo hablado y lo escrito... acentúo tu comentario

Saludos de un Valedor


----------



## Jellby

"Acento", como tantísimas otras palabras, tiene múltiples significados y, en el ámbito lingüístico significa tanto el golpe de voz, como el signo escrito, como la particular pronunciación característica de regiones, culturas, entornos sociales... Normalmente el significado está claro por el contexto y no hace falta especificar (de igual modo que suele saberse si un banco es una entidad financiera, un asiento amplio, un grupo de peces, una acumulación de arena...)

"Tilde", por su parte, no sólo es palabra ambigua ("el tilde"/"la tilde"), sino que también significa varios signos ortográficos, como la rayita de la ñ, la de la ç, la de la f, el acento gráfico... También suele estar claro por el contexto a qué nos referimos.

En mi entorno, lo más normal es llamar "acento" al símbolo que se pone sobre la "a" para formar "á", "à", "â", etc. No creo que haya que cambiar el título del hilo mencionado, aunque si se cambiara creo que también sería correcto.


----------



## Frank Lampard

Muy interesantes y válidas sus opiniones. Ante ellas, cabe mencionar que la situación no radica exactamente en que las palabras "acento" y "tilde" tengan varios significados, sino en la manera en que los abarcan en un mismo contexto (a diferencia del ejemplo de "banco" que expone Jellby) y sus significados se superponen entre sí. Mejor veámoslo con un ejemplo:
Puedes decir que "aéreo" tiene acento en la primera 'e' y es correcto, no sólo tiene acento prosódico sino también gráfico. Pero si dices que "caoba" tiene acento en la 'o', puede dar lugar a malos entendidos, pues efectivamente tiene acento en la 'o' en el significado verdadero de la palabra "acento", pero para otros podría ser incorrecto, pues no ven ningún símbolo gráfico encima de la letra. Es allí donde radica el valor de diferenciar claramente "acento" y "tilde" y no usarlas sin distinción indiscriminadamente; no porque la academia lo diga necesariamente está bien.

Bien lo dijo un comentarista de otro hilo: "todas las tildes son acentos, pero no todos los acentos son tildes"; una categoría no puede llamarse igual en sentido general y en el sentido particular de una de sus subdivisiones.


----------



## Frank Lampard

La italianilla: Sí, por lo que has visto parece que cada cual le pone el nombre que quiere a estos símbolos; sin embargo, no debería ser así, pues es algo que genera demasiadas ambigüedades, especialmente para gente no nativa que quiere aprender español, como ya lo han demostrado algunos camaradas foristas. 
Por tanto, creo que es algo con lo que la RAE debería ser más drástica y poner más atención, en vez de otras cosas como su propuesta ridículo para escribir "Whisky" como "güisqui" (jeez!).

Jellby: Creo que sí hay un solo tipo de acento, pero no es el gráfico que dices, sino el prosódico (o fonético). El gráfico es una representación en algunos casos de ese acento.


----------



## Naticruz

Amigos, me limito a colar o que, a propósito nos ensina o DPD

*ñ*. *1. *Decimoséptima letra del abecedario español, que no existe en el orden latino internacional. Su nombre es femenino: _la eñe _(pl. _eñes_)_. _Representa el sonido consonántico nasal palatal /ñ/.
*2.* Esta letra nació de la necesidad de representar un nuevo sonido, inexistente en latín. Determinados grupos consonánticos latinos como _gn, nn_ o _ni_ evolucionaron en las lenguas romances hacia un sonido nasal palatal. En cada una de estas lenguas se fue fijando una grafía distinta para representar este sonido: _gn_ en italiano y francés, _ny_ en catalán, _nh_ en portugués. El castellano medieval escogió el dígrafo _nn,_ que se solía representar abreviadamente mediante una sola _n_ con una rayita más o menos ondulada encima; así surgió la _ñ, _adoptada también por el gallego. Esa rayita ondulada se llama «tilde», nombre dado también al acento gráfico (→</SPAN> tilde1).



_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ _Mejores saludos de Naticruz_


----------



## Aserolf

Estimados foreros: Necesito su ayuda sobre una duda en estos signos ortográficos.
Por allí anda circulando una imagen que contiene la palabra *Pedigüeñería* (clic) donde se identifica a cada uno de los signos que la contienen, es decir, el punto de la "i", la diéresis, la virgulilla y la tilde.
Resulta que una maestra de español le ha preguntado sobre esta imagen a un lingüista (profesor de universidad, me imagino que de aquí de EE. UU.) quien le ha dicho que "esas palabras" no se usan.
Cuando aprendí sobre estos signos, siempre se me dijo que los acentos gráficos son cualquier "grafía" que ponemos sobre/debajo/alrededor de letras. También, que la tilde y el acento eran sinónimos.
Después, cuando supe que a la tilde de la ñ también se le conocía como virgulilla, me di a la tarea de investigar más e hice una consulta a los expertos académicos de la RAE.
Bueno, para hacer el cuento corto, me respondieron a la consulta refiriéndome a la definición de "tilde" y "virgulilla".
Así que, yo quisiera saber su opinión. ¿Es cierto que estas palabras en realidad no se usan? Como lo afirma ese desconocido lingüista.
Si es así, entonces, ¿para qué ponerles un nombre? ¿Algún lingüista en la casa que me pueda ayudar? ¿Cómo podría ponerme en contacto con un académico de la RAE?

Otra cosa, a pesar de que estoy de acuerdo con los términos en esa imagen que les dejé, no estoy de acuerdo con el término en el inferior que dice que a todos estos "adornos" también se les llama "*firuletes*" (clic).
Para empezar, confieso que nunca había oído esa palabra; sin embargo, el DRAE me da esta acepción:

*firulete*
Del gallegoport. _*ferolete,_ por _florete._
1. m. Arg., Bol., Ec., Par., Perú y Ur. *Adorno superfluo y de mal gusto*. U. m. en pl.

 ¿No les parece demasiado severa?

Les voy a agradecer infinitamente cualquier comentario o sugerencia!


----------



## Kaxgufen

Aserolf said:


> uno de los signos que la contienen, es decir, el punto de la "i", la diéresis, la virgulilla y la tilde.


Se olvidaron de la jota. 
Me parece que si existen es lógico que tengan un nombre. En cuanto a que no se usan...cada palabra tiene su ámbito.


----------



## Doraemon-

Pienso como kaxgufen, tampoco se usa mucho palabras como "eritropoyetina". Las usa el que del tema en cuestión y tiene necesidad de ellas. 
La gente que se dedique a confeccionar tipos de letra supongo que sí usará estas palabras, y yo alguna vez las he usado, aunque con muy poca frecuencia, no suele ser un tema de conversación muy recurrente, la virgulilla de la Ñ, vaya.


----------



## Calambur

Aserolf said:


> imagen que contiene la palabra *Pedigüeñería* (clic) donde se identifica a cada uno de los signos que la contienen, es decir, el punto de la "i", la diéresis, la virgulilla y la tilde.
> Resulta que una maestra de español le ha preguntado sobre esta imagen a un lingüista (profesor de universidad, me imagino que de aquí de EE. UU.) quien le ha dicho que "esas palabras" no se usan.





Aserolf said:


> ¿Es cierto que estas palabras en realidad no se usan?


Hola.

Perdón pero no entiendo muy bien la consulta. ¿Cuáles son "estas palabras"? ¿*Pedigüeñería *, por ejemplo?



Aserolf said:


> el DRAE me da esta acepción:
> 
> *firulete*
> Del gallegoport. _*ferolete,_ por _florete._
> 1. m. Arg., Bol., Ec., Par., Perú y Ur. *Adorno superfluo y de mal gusto*. U. m. en pl.


Por aquí *firulete *es palabra que se entiende perfecto, aunque me parece que actualmente no se usa mucho.
No obstante, y diga lo que diga el DRAE, no entendemos que un firulete tenga que ser de mal gusto. Puede ser un adorno innecesario, sí, pero no tiene por qué ser de mal gusto.

Saludos._


----------



## Aserolf

Calambur said:


> Hola.
> Perdón pero no entiendo muy bien la consulta. *¿Cuáles son "estas palabras"?* ¿*Pedigüeñería *, por ejemplo?
> 
> Por aquí *firulete *es palabra que se entiende perfecto, aunque me parece que actualmente no se usa mucho.
> No obstante, y diga lo que diga el DRAE, no entendemos que un firulete tenga que ser de mal gusto. Puede ser un *adorno innecesario*, sí, pero no tiene por qué ser de mal gusto.
> 
> Saludos._


Hola, Calambur. Me refiero a las palabras que identifican a los signos ortográficos: *tilde*, *virgulilla*, *diéresis*, etc. 

No, no tengo duda con la palabra "pedigueñería". 

Y sí. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, esos firuletes pueden ser adornos innecesarios, pero no tienen que ser de mal gusto. Por eso comentaba que me parece una definición muy severa. 

Muchas gracias por sus opiniones. Espero que me ayuden a entender mejor qué quiso decir este "lingüista" sobre si se usan o no se usan. Habrá querido decir que no son tema de conversación, que han caído en desuso quizás. O que no es correcto su uso ? Esto último es lo que dio a entender la maestra, y es lo que motivó mi consulta aquí. 

Gracias otra vez!


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Aserolf said:


> qué quiso decir este "lingüista" sobre si se usan o no se usan.


Creo que se refiere a que los nombres como _virgulilla _no se usan en las clases de español (en la enseñanza habitual de gramática y ortografía que se hace en las escuelas).
A mí nunca me la enseñaron. Los maestros le llaman "la rayita de la eñe".


----------



## jorgema

Entiendo lo de firuletes, pero no concuerdo con que esos signos lo sean. Necesarios son, así que no tienen nada de superfluos. 
En cuanto a la pregunta original, concuerdo en que casi nadie se hace la pregunta de cómo se llama el signo que distingue a la eñe de la ene. Yo conocía virgulilla, pero luego aprendí que así se podía denominar también a la coma. Y tilde era para mí sólo la que servía para marcar el acento, hasta que me enseñaron que así se podía llamar también a la virgulilla de la eñe. ¿Qué cómo la llamo ahora? Sé que use la palabra que use, en el caso que sea necesario, mi interlocutor va a entender a qué me refiero. Con quien no esté interesado o al tanto de estas cosas de la lengua, seguro que más fácil será decir: _el palito de la eñe_.


----------



## Calambur

Gracias por la respuesta, *Aserolf*, realmente no podía entender a qué palabras te referías, pero porque lo que me aclarás es justamente lo que yo interpretaba...
¡y no lo podía creer!


Aserolf said:


> me ayuden a entender mejor qué quiso decir este "lingüista" sobre si se usan o no se usan. Habrá querido decir que no son tema de conversación, que han caído en desuso quizás. O que no es correcto su uso ? Esto último es lo que dio a entender la maestra,




No lo podía creer porque ¡vaya lingüista! ¿Cómo llamará a esas "_cosas_"?


Aserolf said:


> las palabras que identifican a los signos ortográficos: *tilde*, *virgulilla*, *diéresis*, etc.


¿Las describirá? ¿El palito que se pone sobre las vocales, el sombrerito de la eñe, los dos puntitos que a veces se ponen sobre la "u"? (¡Ah, no, ya sé una: a la diéresis la llamará crema!, que por lo menos es una palabra corriente.)

En fin, no puedo ayudarte a resolver tu curiosidad. Sólo te comento que un alumno mío, de una provincia argentina, me dijo que su maestra les decía que _"los dos puntitos *no se usan más*"_. De modo que el muchachito no tenía idea de cómo funcionan (y yo sospecho que la maestra, tampoco).

Saludos._


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Calambur said:


> En fin, no puedo ayudarte a resolver tu curiosidad. Sólo te comento que un alumno mío, de una provincia argentina, me dijo que su maestra les decía que _"los dos puntitos *no se usan más*"_. De modo que el muchachito no tenía idea de cómo funcionan (y yo sospecho que la maestra, tampoco).


De los dos puntos no lo había escuchado, pero del signo de punto y coma hay varios personajes y autores que han dicho que se puede prescindir de ellos.
Yo digo: hagámosles caso cuando de ellos depende una calificación (nota escolar), pero busquemos luego la verdad, porque como dice el dicho popular: "_la verdad está allí afuera_".


----------



## Graciela J

Calambur said:


> En fin, no puedo ayudarte a resolver tu curiosidad. Sólo te comento que un alumno mío, de una provincia argentina, me dijo que su maestra les decía que _"los dos puntitos *no se usan más*"_. De modo que el muchachito no tenía idea de cómo funcionan (y yo sospecho que la maestra, tampoco).
> Saludos._



¿Esa maestra escribirá "cigueña" y "pinguino"?


----------



## Aserolf

Calambur said:


> Gracias por la respuesta, *Aserolf*, realmente no podía entender a qué palabras te referías, pero porque lo que me aclarás es justamente lo que yo interpretaba...
> ¡y no lo podía creer!
> No lo podía creer porque ¡vaya lingüista! ¿Cómo llamará a esas "_cosas_"?
> ¿Las describirá? ¿El palito que se pone sobre las vocales, el sombrerito de la eñe, los dos puntitos que a veces se ponen sobre la "u"? (¡Ah, no, ya sé una: a la diéresis la llamará crema!, que por lo menos es una palabra corriente.)
> 
> En fin, no puedo ayudarte a resolver tu curiosidad. Sólo te comento que un alumno mío, de una provincia argentina, me dijo que su maestra les decía que _"los dos puntitos *no se usan más*"_. De modo que el muchachito no tenía idea de cómo funcionan (y yo sospecho que la maestra, tampoco).
> Saludos._


Gracias nuevamente por tomarte (y a los demás también) la molestia de contestar!
Pues es lo mismo que yo pensé - ¿para qué se les asigna un nombre si va a venir un lingüista a decir que "así no se usan"? Entonces, ¿cómo se deben de usar?
¿Qué pensarán los académicos de la RAE?

También, estoy de acuerdo en lo que dijo *Doraemon- *


> Pienso como kaxgufen, tampoco se usa mucho palabras como "eritropoyetina". Las usa el que del tema en cuestión y tiene necesidad de ellas.
> La gente que se dedique a confeccionar tipos de letra supongo que sí usará estas palabras, y yo alguna vez las he usado, aunque con muy poca frecuencia, no suele ser un tema de conversación muy recurrente, la virgulilla de la Ñ, vaya.


 El hecho de que no sean tema de conversación no significa que no tienen un nombre. Yo creo que es más importante usarlos donde se debe, que es al momento de redactar un buen escrito. Por eso es que sigo deseando saber a qué se refería este linguista al decir que "así no se usan" ???

Esta fue la conversación exacta (en la imagen). La conversación deriva de la imagen que anexé en un enlace en mi primer post (#37 pedigüeñería):

Agradezco muchísimo a todos los que han dado su opinión


----------



## Servando

Yo estoy inscrito en la pagina de "El castellano", y recibo correos de la "Palabra del día" una o dos veces por semana, con el significado de diferentes palabras y precisamente la última palabra enviada fue *Tilde *y este fue el envío que les comparto:
*

tilde*

Tres significados tiene esta palabra en nuestra lengua: a) cualquier signo que se coloque sobre las letras para modificarlas, tales como la virgulilla que ponemos sobre la eñe, el acento agudo del español, el grave de los franceses y el circunflejo que, a modo de sombrerito, se pone sobre algunas vocales en francés y en portugués. 

Entran también en esta acepción la diéresis sobre la _ü_, que compartimos con el portugués y el alemán, entre otros idiomas; la que en muchas lenguas europeas se pone sobre la _ö_y la _ä_, y la cedilla, que, al menos en francés y en portugués, se escribe debajo de la _c_; b) también significa 'cosa de poca importancia, bagatela', y c) se usó en una época con el sentido de 'tacha' o 'mancha denigrante', aunque este significado ya se ha perdido.En los seis países de habla portuguesa, la virgulilla que se pone sobre la _a_ y sobre la _o_, como en _não_, se llama _til._ 

Este nombre genérico *tilde *que se aplica a tantos signos ortográficos proviene del latín _titulus, _que en la lengua de los césares tanto podía significar 'rótulo' como 'anuncio' o 'etiqueta'. Corominas afirma que tilde surge en el romance peninsular como un duplicado semipopular de *título*, aunque no explica de forma precisa qué significa "semipopular" con referencia a esa época en que la escritura era patrimonio de muy pocos. Sin embargo, ya en 1433, Enrique de Villena señalaba que se pronunciaba _la n e tilde _[o sea, la eñe], _firiendo muelmente en los dientes medio cerrados_. 

La forma catalana medieval _title_ ‘tilde’ se repite en el inglés _title_ 'título', pero en occitano antiguo aparecieron _tille_ y _tile_, de donde se derivó el portugués _til_.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Bueno, la traducción adecuada de lo que dijo el lingüista sobre los nombres de las diferentes tildes es: "*No son usados de esta manera*" (tal como aparecen en el cartel de _Pedigüeñería_), en ningún momento dijo "*Esos nombres no se usan*".

Y la razón por la cual no se usan así, allá, es porque, como dijo @Servando, las diéresis no solo se usan en el idioma español, también en otros idiomas y para otros efectos fonéticos. La tilde de la "eñe" (⁓) no solamente se usa en las eñes, también para otros propósitos y se puede leer aquí: Tilde - Wikipedia

En pocas palabras, existen varias maneras de llamar a esos trazos. Y tal vez "firuletes" no sea la mejor opción, pero hay que ver que el diccionario de la RAE no está siempre actualizado y _firulete _no tiene que tener necesariamente una connotación negativa, y prueba de eso es que el _Diccionario etimológico de la lengua castellana_, de 1994, de la editorial Gredos, que se califica así mismo de ser una "Tercera edición *muy *mejorada y revisada" (les creo un poquín), dice:


> FIRULETES, amer., S. XX, 'adornos rebuscados'.


Y aunque "rebuscado" tampoco sea neutro, no es tan terrible como "de mal gusto" (porque lo rebuscado a veces pasa como de buen gusto).

Todo el lío nació aquí, probablemente: ► Los  firuletes


----------



## Señor K

Calambur said:


> No lo podía creer porque *¡vaya lingüista! ¿Cómo llamará a esas "cosas"?*



Es precisamente lo que a mí se me había también venido a la mente.. y aún no lo puedo creer... ¡y de un lingüista, ni más ni menos! 



Calambur said:


> ... un alumno mío, de una provincia argentina, me dijo que su maestra les decía que _"los dos puntitos *no se usan más*"_. De modo que el muchachito no tenía idea de cómo funcionan (*y yo sospecho que la maestra, tampoco*).



De eso no hay duda.


----------



## Aserolf

Aserolf said:


> ... quien le ha dicho que "esas palabras" no se usan.


Sí, lo siento, aquí me equivoqué y me apresuré a traducir lo que dijo la maestra como "Esas *palabras* no se usan"; pero, más tarde lo corregí, como podrás ver más abajo.


Aserolf said:


> Me refiero a las palabras que identifican a los signos ortográficos: *tilde*, *virgulilla*, *diéresis*, etc.
> No, no tengo duda con la palabra "pedigueñería".
> Y sí. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, esos firuletes pueden ser adornos innecesarios, pero *no tienen que ser de mal gusto*. Por eso comentaba que me parece una definición muy severa.





Aserolf said:


> ...¿para qué se les asigna un nombre si va a venir un lingüista a decir que *"así no se usan"*? Entonces, ¿cómo se deben de usar?
> ¿Qué pensarán los académicos de la RAE?
> 
> También, estoy de acuerdo en lo que dijo *Doraemon-*
> El hecho de que no sean tema de conversación no significa que no tienen un nombre. Yo creo que es más importante usarlos donde se debe, que es al momento de redactar un buen escrito. Por eso es que sigo deseando saber a qué se refería este linguista al decir que *"así no se usan"* ???


*MiguelitOOO*: Palabras más, palabras menos, es la misma idea de tu traducción: *No son usados de esta manera*. Tú mismo usas mi idea en tu segundo párrafo: *no se usan así*.


MiguelitOOO said:


> Bueno, la traducción adecuada de lo que dijo el lingüista sobre los nombres de las diferentes tildes es: "*No son usados de esta manera*" (tal como aparecen en el cartel de _Pedigüeñería_), en ningún momento dijo "*Esos nombres no se usan*".
> 
> Y la razón por la cual *no se usan así*, allá, es porque, como dijo @Servando, las diéresis no solo se usan en el idioma español, también en otros idiomas y para otros efectos fonéticos. La tilde de la "eñe" (⁓) no solamente se usa en las eñes, también para otros propósitos y se puede leer aquí: Tilde - Wikipedia
> 
> En pocas palabras, existen varias maneras de llamar a esos trazos. Y tal vez "firuletes" no sea la mejor opción, pero hay que ver que el diccionario de la RAE no está siempre actualizado y _firulete _no tiene que tener necesariamente una connotación negativa, y prueba de eso es que el _Diccionario etimológico de la lengua castellana_, de 1994, de la editorial Gredos, que se califica así mismo de ser una "Tercera edición *muy *mejorada y revisada" (les creo un poquín), dice:
> 
> Y aunque "rebuscado" tampoco sea neutro, no es tan terrible como "de mal gusto" (porque lo rebuscado a veces pasa como de buen gusto).
> 
> Todo el lío nació aquí, probablemente: ► Los  firuletes


Como dije, la palabra *firulete* no me causa confusión, aunque me parece muy exagerado eso de llamarles "adornos de mal gusto". Las palabras que sí me causaron incertidumbre (no tanto por su acepción, porque sé que también se encuentran en otros alfabetos) por las palabras del lingüista, son la tilde, diéresis y virgulilla.
Y sí, entiendo lo que quieres decir con que no se usan de "esa" manera porque también tienen otros usos y no sólo en las letras y la fonética que les otorga el alfabeto español; pero entonces, el profesor no debería de afirmar que no se usan de esta manera, sino más bien, no se usan *exclusivamente* de esta manera -y aquí *sí* estaría de acuerdo con tu explicación.
Que afirme que no se usan de esta manera implica que su uso es incorrecto o que usarlas en el alfabeto español no tiene la misma validez sólo porque se usan en otros alfabetos. O es eso lo que quiso decir, o la maestra entendió mal al profesor.
De cualquier manera, te agradezco muchísimo que hayas contestado y me hayas dado tu punto de vista. Igual para los demás compañeros foristas que muy amablemente me han dado su opinión.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Aserolf said:


>


Gracias a ti por amenizar el hilo con tu interesante consulta.


----------



## Aserolf

Servando said:


> Yo estoy inscrito en la pagina de "El castellano", y recibo correos de la "Palabra del día" una o dos veces por semana, con el significado de diferentes palabras y precisamente la última palabra enviada fue *Tilde *y este fue el envío que les comparto:
> *
> 
> tilde*
> 
> Tres significados tiene esta palabra en nuestra lengua: a) cualquier signo que se coloque sobre las letras para modificarlas, tales como la virgulilla que ponemos sobre la eñe, el acento agudo del español, el grave de los franceses y el circunflejo que, a modo de sombrerito, se pone sobre algunas vocales en francés y en portugués.
> 
> Entran también en esta acepción la diéresis sobre la _ü_, que compartimos con el portugués y el alemán, entre otros idiomas; la que en muchas lenguas europeas se pone sobre la _ö_y la _ä_, y la cedilla, que, al menos en francés y en portugués, se escribe debajo de la _c_; b) también significa 'cosa de poca importancia, bagatela', y c) se usó en una época con el sentido de 'tacha' o 'mancha denigrante', aunque este significado ya se ha perdido.En los seis países de habla portuguesa, la virgulilla que se pone sobre la _a_ y sobre la _o_, como en _não_, se llama _til._
> 
> Este nombre genérico *tilde *que se aplica a tantos signos ortográficos proviene del latín _titulus, _que en la lengua de los césares tanto podía significar 'rótulo' como 'anuncio' o 'etiqueta'. Corominas afirma que tilde surge en el romance peninsular como un duplicado semipopular de *título*, aunque no explica de forma precisa qué significa "semipopular" con referencia a esa época en que la escritura era patrimonio de muy pocos. Sin embargo, ya en 1433, Enrique de Villena señalaba que se pronunciaba _la n e tilde _[o sea, la eñe], _firiendo muelmente en los dientes medio cerrados_.
> 
> La forma catalana medieval _title_ ‘tilde’ se repite en el inglés _title_ 'título', pero en occitano antiguo aparecieron _tille_ y _tile_, de donde se derivó el portugués _til_.


Muchísimas gracias, Servando! Me ha gustado mucho la información que nos compartes y me voy a poner en contacto con "El castellano" para recibir también "la palabra del día".


----------

